# Did you get the email?



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

One day God was looking down at Earth and saw all of the evil that was 
going on. He decided to send an angel down to Earth to check it out. So he 
called on a female angel and sent her to Earth for a time.
When she returned she told God, yes it is bad on Earth, 95% is bad and 5% 
is good.

Well, he thought for a moment and said maybe I had better send down a male 
angel; to get both points of view. So God called a male angel and sent him 
to Earth for a time. When the male angel returned he went to God and told 
him yes, the Earth was in decline, 95% was bad and 5% was good.

God said this was not good. He decided to E-mail the 5% that were good and 
encourage them. A little something to help them keep going.

Do you know what that E-mail said?







Didn't get one either, huh?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I definitely didn't get one!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Me Either


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

If He ever sends an e-mail, I'm afraid that it will be too late!


----------

